# My new rescue puppy



## Laulie1230 (Apr 12, 2013)

I was wondering if I could get some insight from all you knowledgeable Vizsla lovers. I adopted a puppy from a shelter just over 3 weeks ago. They told me he was a hound/lab mix and 3 1/2 months old. I fell in love instantly. He is an amazing puppy. So well behaved, and was housebroken almost instantly. He is currently just over 4 months, and 20 lbs. My thought: he looks almost all Vizsla! I would be curious what you all think about his breed, and how big you think he'll grow. I hope this is an appropriate place to post this question! Thanks


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi Laulie1230 - welcome to the forum!

You pup is a cutie pie!

I think he will be a medium size dog, may be 40lb at the most? I guess he can prove me wrong 

If you curious enough, get a DNA test - you will know who is in the mix!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Number 1 thank you for caring, helping and risking some

the rewards are great all these great spirit uplifters that give so much and ask for little

trust me they will love you more

not sure or don't care who named them Dogs

The Human War machine for less

there Mates to me 

We all should give so much more

Have a swell life with that puppy and thats no mutt to me

heart beats blood if you gave more then you got

God bless you on this save

Champ 

the child in this picture no blood of mine

he had no BigPappa puff

I took him in we worked real hard

He was age 8 here

working the clays remote

age 14 He won 12 straight open shoot outs

He just needed a hug a chance and some skills

Funny his name was (Chance)

Each tourney I was there ok know humble em Son you earned it

I named him my Finisher ;D


----------

